# Advantages/Disadvantages of High Protein in Kibble



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm feeding TOTW Pacific Stream Formula http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com/products/dogs/pacific_stream_canine_formula/ . It has 25% protein.

The other two formulas TOTW has, have 32% protein.

What would the advantages/disadvantages be of feeding the different protein levels?


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

I would think there isnt a disadvantage.


1) Even in a 'balance' diet the % of protein would be at least 33.


2) In humans the "danger" of too much protein is a myth from all I have ever seen. All I know of relating to the kidney damage/stress fear is one old study done on rats with pre-existing kidney problems.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I think the danger of a higher protein food lies only within large breed puppies due to the rapid growth that it "might" cause, though I've yet to find any studies that support this fully.

However if you are looking to use a higher protein for a boost in energy, keep in mind that not only the protein but the carbohydrates and fat all are converted to calories, and thus energy.

I've been using Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete (chicken) which has a minimum of 32% protein. The only issues I've noticed is when I switched to a higher protein it had some digest issues at first until they got used to it.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Matt Grosch said:


> 2) In humans the "danger" of too much protein is a myth from all I have ever seen. All I know of relating to the kidney damage/stress fear is one old study done on rats with pre-existing kidney problems.


Not to go horribly off-topic but a vet friend of mine used to swear that feeding Alfalfa (high protein) hay to my horse would ruin his liver and kidneys as well. I'm not sure there's much truth in that, my horse is in his 20's and sister lived to be 36 (ancient for a horse). 

I'd have to agree with you that the high protein being bad on your liver and kidneys is most likely a myth.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I was looking into dietary protein excesses after I learned how LOW the nutritional requirements for protein in in dogs. Nutritional excess of protein is not a problem unless a) the animal has existing liver/kidney problems and b) it is not displacing other nutrients.

Ashley - the digestive issues your dog(s) had switching to Extreme Athlete could have been attritubted to another cause. Extreme Athlete is one of the kibbles that contains sawdust (a.k.a. powdered cellulose), and dogs do not have cellulase, the enzyme to break it down and digest it - which would require the dog's intestinal flora to adjust. I think it is innappropriate to state as fact that switching to a higher-protein food was the cause when there is no possibility of isolating any single factor that caused the dog's digestive upset.

As far as the issue of boosting energy, that entirely dpends on the type of performance you expect of the dog. For activities of short duration (less than 4 minutes), "carbo-loading" LESS THAN 15 minutes before the start of the activity is the way to go. For activities of long duration, a higher fat diet is the way to go.

Megan - when feeding TOTW, I could not tell a difference in my dogs when switching between the formulas.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Anne Vaini said:


> Ashley - the digestive issues your dog(s) had switching to Extreme Athlete could have been attritubted to another cause. Extreme Athlete is one of the kibbles that contains sawdust (a.k.a. powdered cellulose), and dogs do not have cellulase, the enzyme to break it down and digest it - which would require the dog's intestinal flora to adjust. I think it is innappropriate to state as fact that switching to a higher-protein food was the cause when there is no possibility of isolating any single factor that caused the dog's digestive upset.


I never stated it as a "cold hard fact" at all, that's just what I noticed with my dogs when switching from the regular Diamond Naturals to the Extreme Athlete. It was just my observation in how they (my dogs) digested a higher protein food. As with all things, every dog is different and will react differently to a new diet. The one I had shipped from New Jersey was on Evo and I saw no ill effects from switching kibbles when he got here. Kind of like people, some people can live on McDonalds (I'm not recommending this) and stay thin, and others get obese, one person might get a stomach upset when switching back to eating REAL food, and another may not. However I don't think that was the OP's question, it was more of health concerns going to a higher protein?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Quick add since it wouldn't let me edit..

I know that DN's Extreme Athlete is not the best food out there and there are a few things I'd rather not see, but budget-wise it's "decent" and with a new rescue I wasn't really expecting, budgeting is important.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Quick add since it wouldn't let me edit..
> 
> I know that DN's Extreme Athlete is not the best food out there and there are a few things I'd rather not see, but budget-wise it's "decent" and with a new rescue I wasn't really expecting, budgeting is important.


Try NutriSource Performance or Super Performance. Similar value, better food.


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

Anne Vaini said:


> Megan - when feeding TOTW, I could not tell a difference in my dogs when switching between the formulas.


Thanks Anne!


----------

